# Exchange 2010 Rollup 3 für SP1



## Sanger (31. März 2011)

*Exchange 2010 Rollup 3 für SP1*

Hey kann mir jemand helfen?
Ich brauche das "Exchange 2010 Rollup 3 für Sp1"...
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?
Die haben das Rollup wieder zurückgenommen wegen Blackberry Problemen ....
Das ist für mich aber uninteressant. Kann mir jemand falls er es hochladen kann den Link zusenden? Oder einen allgemeinen Link geben?

Rollup hatte die ID: kb2492690de

THX


----------

